# Gurbani Journey



## arshdeep88 (Mar 16, 2013)

Na Kao Bairi, Nahi Bigana, Sagal Sang Hum Kao Ban Ai II

 No one is my enemy, and no one is a stranger. I get along with everyone. 

Guru Granth Sahib Ji Ang 1299

*
Forum members, Please post your favorite lesson from Gurbani! Is there a pangatee from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji that means a lot to you? Feel free to post a picture to go with the pangatee. This is the place to share it, to discuss it, and to talk about how it affects your heart and mind.

*Link for full shabad here:
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1299&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=1&p=0&fb=0&k=1*
*


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 16, 2013)

ਬਿਨਸਤ ਨਾਹੀ ਛੋਡਿ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥
Binasath Naahee Shhodd N Jaae ||
He shall never perish, and He shall never abandon me.

Ang 240

and he never has

Link for full shabad here:
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=1&fb=0&Param=240


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 17, 2013)

"* Na Oh Marey  Na Thagey Jaye Jinke Ram Vase Man Mayee"

**Life  is much stress free and tension free and at peace without attachment to  people,you tend to realize you just play your part everywhere and to  the best keeping GOD at center and there is nothing more bliss than  this,the tension of people saying things at your back ,you being fooled  and lied then automatically vanishes as Guru Nanak Mahraj Ji Says

*line in context here
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=1&fb=0&Param=8


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 17, 2013)

ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਗ੍ਰਿਹਿ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਜੋ ਰਹੈ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਆਗਿਆ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਸਹੈ ॥ ਆਪਸ ਕਉ ਕਰਿ ਕਛੁ ਨ ਜਨਾਵੈ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਸਦ ਧਿਆਵੈ ॥ *ਮਨੁ ਬੇਚੈ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਪਾਸਿ ॥ ਤਿਸੁ ਸੇਵਕ ਕੇ ਕਾਰਜ ਰਾਸਿ ॥* ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਤ ਹੋਇ ਨਿਹਕਾਮੀ ॥ ਤਿਸ ਕਉ ਹੋਤ ਪਰਾਪਤਿ ਸੁਆਮੀ ॥ ਅਪਨੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਆਪਿ ਕਰੇਇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੋ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਮਤਿ ਲੇਇ ॥੨॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 286-287}


That selfless servant, who lives in the Guru's household, is to obey the Guru's Commands with all his mind. He is not to call attention to himself in any way. He is to meditate constantly within his heart on the Name of the Lord. *One who sells his mind to the True Guru - that humble servant's affairs are resolved.* One who performs selfless service, without thought of reward, shall attain his Lord and Master. He Himself grants His Grace; O Nanak, that selfless servant lives the Guru's Teachings. || 2 || ( Guru Granth Sahib Ji - Panna 286-287 )

link to full shabad here:
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=1&fb=0&Param=286


----------



## Arvind (Mar 18, 2013)

Ref: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/discourses-in-english/8203-ek-onkar-translation.html#.UUctcGX1XrM

ਕਿਵ ਸਚਿਆਰਾ ਹੋਈਐ ਕਿਵ ਕੂੜੈ ਤੁਟੈ ਪਾਲਿ  ॥ 

किव सचिआरा होईऐ किव कूड़ै तुटै  पालि ॥ 
kiv sachi-aaraa ho-ee-ai kiv koorhai tutai  paal. 
So how can you become truthful? And  how can the veil of illusion be torn away? 

ਹੁਕਮਿ ਰਜਾਈ ਚਲਣਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਨਾਲਿ  ॥੧॥ 
हुकमि रजाई चलणा नानक लिखिआ  नालि ॥१॥ 
hukam rajaa-ee chalnaa naanak likhi-aa naal.  ||1|| 
O Nanak, it is written that you  shall obey the Hukam of His Command, and walk in the Way of His Will.  ||1||

How it affects my mind? hmmm, I guess, it hammers me, keeps on reminding me to stay in His Will

Great thread Arshdeep ji...

Regards, Arvind.


----------



## chazSingh (Mar 18, 2013)

kaliaan mehalaa 5 ||
Kalyaan, Fifth Mehla:

gun naadh dhhun ana(n)dh baedh ||
The Glory of God is the Sound-current of the Naad, the Celestial Music of Bliss, and the Wisdom of the Vedas.

kathhath sunath mun janaa mil sa(n)th ma(n)ddalee ||1|| rehaao ||
Speaking and listening, the silent sages and humble beings join together, in the Realm of the Saints. ||1||Pause||

giaan dhhiaan maan dhaan man rasik rasan naam japath theh paap kha(n)ddalee ||1||
Spiritual wisdom, meditation, faith and charity are there; their minds savor the Taste of the Naam, the Name of the Lord. Chanting it, sins are destroyed. ||1||

jog jugath giaan bhugath surath sabadh thath baethae jap thap akha(n)ddalee ||
This is the technology of Yoga, spiritual wisdom, devotion, intuitive knowledge of the Shabad, certain knowledge of the Essence of Reality, chanting and unbroken intensive meditation.

outh poth mil joth naanak kashhoo dhukh n dda(n)ddalee ||2||2||5||
Through and through, O Nanak, merging into the Light, you shall never again suffer pain and punishment. ||2||2||5||

For me the above gurbani is so powerful....for years we look to the outside, searching for god, how to find god, seeking on the outside to understand who we are...yet the realisation comes that all that we seek lies within us...and then god blessing we witness the light and sound or the 'word' that jesus christ also describes within us.

God bless

link to full shabad here:
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=1&fb=0&Param=1322


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Sabh Kich Ghar Mai Bahr Nahi
Bahr Tolai So Bharam Bhulai
Gur Prasad Jinni Antar Payaa
So Antar Bahr Suhela Jio

ਸਭ ਕਿਛੁ ਘਰ ਮਹਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਨਾਹੀ ॥
ਬਾਹਰਿ ਟੋਲੈ ਸੋ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਹੀ ॥
ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਜਿਨੀ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਸੋ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਸੁਹੇਲਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥

Everything is within the home of the self; there is nothing beyond.
One who searches outside is deluded by doubt.
By Guru's Grace, one who has found the Lord within is happy, inwardly and outwardly. ||1||
Guru Arjan Dev Ji,Ang 102

*link to full shabad here
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=102&g=1&h=0&r=0&t=1&p=0&k=1&fb=0


----------



## Ishna (Mar 19, 2013)

<TABLE cellSpacing=5><TBODY><TR><TD>ਹਰਿ ਹੈ ਖਾਂਡੁ ਰੇਤੁ ਮਹਿ ਬਿਖਰੀ ਹਾਥੀ ਚੁਨੀ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥
Har hai kẖāŉd reṯ mėh bikẖrī hāthī cẖunī na jā▫e. 

The Lord is like sugar, scattered in the sand; the elephant cannot pick it up. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਕਹਿ ਕਬੀਰ ਗੁਰਿ ਭਲੀ ਬੁਝਾਈ ਕੀਟੀ ਹੋਇ ਕੈ ਖਾਇ ॥੨੩੮॥
Kahi Kabīr gur bẖalī bujẖā▫ī kītī ho▫e kai kẖā▫e. ||238|| 

Says Kabeer, the Guru has given me this sublime understanding: become an ant, and feed on it. ||238||

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Ang 1377


----------



## chazSingh (Mar 20, 2013)

Ishna said:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=5><TBODY><TR><TD>ਹਰਿ ਹੈ ਖਾਂਡੁ ਰੇਤੁ ਮਹਿ ਬਿਖਰੀ ਹਾਥੀ ਚੁਨੀ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥
> Har hai kẖāŉd reṯ mėh bikẖrī hāthī cẖunī na jā▫e.
> 
> The Lord is like sugar, scattered in the sand; the elephant cannot pick it up.
> ...


 
Love this 

kills the ego, become humble and god becomes accessable


----------



## Ishna (Mar 20, 2013)

chazSingh said:


> Love this
> 
> kills the ego, become humble and god becomes accessable


 
Also to go gently in the world, not making assumptions, not bull-at-a-gate, but discerning, gentle (but stong like an ant!), listening, determining the Truth from the chaff.

Not that I'm very good at either, haha


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 20, 2013)

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Saarang on Pannaa 1218 :*
*ਸਾਰਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੫*

 ॥ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ ਮਿਟਹਿ ਕਲੇਸ ਤ੍ਰਾਸ ਸਭ ਨਾਸੈ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਹਿਤੁ ਲਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਮਨਿ ਆਰਾਧੇ ਰਸਨਾ ਹਰਿ ਜਸੁ ਗਾਵੈ ॥ ਤਜਿ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ਕਾਮ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਬਾਸੁਦੇਵ ਰੰਗੁ ਲਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ ਦਾਮੋਦਰ ਦਇਆਲ ਆਰਾਧਹੁ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਕਰਤ ਸਹਾਵੈ ॥ ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਭ ਕੀ ਹੋਇ ਰੇਨਾ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਦਰਸਿ ਸਮਾਵੈ ॥੨॥੪੮॥੭੧॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 1218}


*Saarang, Fifth Mehla:*

Meditating in remembrance on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the mortal attains salvation.
His sorrows are dispelled, and his fears are all erased; he is in love with the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. ||1||Pause||
His mind worships and adores the Lord, Har, Har, Har, Har; his tongue sings the Praises of the Lord.
Abandoning egotistical pride, sexual desire, anger and slander, he embraces love for the Lord. ||1||
Worship and adore the Merciful Lord God; chanting the Name of the Lord of the Universe, you shall be embellished and exalted.
Says Nanak, whoever becomes the dust of all, merges in the Blesed Vision of the Lord, Har, Har. ||2||48||71||

- http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=4335&Format=2


----------



## chazSingh (Mar 20, 2013)

Soul_jyot said:


> *This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Saarang on Pannaa 1218 :*
> *ਸਾਰਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੫*
> 
> ॥ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ ਮਿਟਹਿ ਕਲੇਸ ਤ੍ਰਾਸ ਸਭ ਨਾਸੈ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਹਿਤੁ ਲਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਮਨਿ ਆਰਾਧੇ ਰਸਨਾ ਹਰਿ ਜਸੁ ਗਾਵੈ ॥ ਤਜਿ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ਕਾਮ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਬਾਸੁਦੇਵ ਰੰਗੁ ਲਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ ਦਾਮੋਦਰ ਦਇਆਲ ਆਰਾਧਹੁ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਕਰਤ ਸਹਾਵੈ ॥ ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਭ ਕੀ ਹੋਇ ਰੇਨਾ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਦਰਸਿ ਸਮਾਵੈ ॥੨॥੪੮॥੭੧॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 1218}
> ...


 
Beautiful Shabad,

*Says Nanak, whoever becomes the dust of all, merges in the Blesed Vision of the Lord, Har, Har.*

so much humilty...to see oneself as the dust of all...lowest of everyone..

yet we fail to take in these jewels of guidance and are soon wrapped in egotistical pride of religion, status and so on and still deem ourselves as 'religious' people....and the great souls to whom we look to for guidance tells us to become the dust of all


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 20, 2013)

*FROM PERSONAL PROSPECTIVE:*

The issue these days is that that there is too much FOCUS on the academics  ( dissection ) of Gurbani instead of  action on Gurbani teachings i.e. kamai. It is like obtaining  a medical presecption, and instead of taking the medicine, we keep reading the prescription  ( composition & effects of the medicine ). 

We often  also get involved in negative  aspect of religious / spiritual life: things we should not do or avoid, rather than POSITIVE ENFORCEMENTS: things we should do with total faith, will power, determination & limitless patience!

If we matched our words with action ( kahne te karni ek ), then gradually we begin to control the FIVE evils , and adopt the  8 VIRTUES ( moral values ) : http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/spiritual-articles/5325-the-five-evils-and-moral-values.html

Thus with Waheguru JI's  blessings, this will gradually move us personally from religious plane to spiritual plane of the ATMA ( SOUL ) and eventually  endeavour to merge with our source - Waheguru / Nirankar !


----------



## chazSingh (Mar 20, 2013)

Soul_jyot said:


> *FROM PERSONAL PROSPECTIVE:*
> 
> The issue these days is that that there is too much FOCUS on the academics ( dissection ) of Gurbani instead of action on Gurbani teachings i.e. kamai. It is like obtaining a medical presecption, and instead of taking the medicine, we keep reading the prescription ( composition & effects of the medicine ).
> 
> ...



i couldnt agree more ji,

God bless on your journey


----------



## Luckysingh (Mar 21, 2013)

Remember that this is the maya world ocean that we must cross as Guru Nanak Ji states.
To get across, we must swim in it but be in complete control whilst submerged.
Some say the secret is to get across by rising above it like a bubble on the surface.
However, this bubble on the surface is usually more larger and inflated with an independence or EGO.
The EGO inflation makes the bubble think that it is somewhat independant of the rest of the ocean.

How should we behave then whilst trying to get across this world ocean ?
Well, I think the only way one can know of it's depth is to go down right to the bottom of the sea-bed and see yourself as the humble and lowly.

To stay down and walk across the sea bed is much more difficult than floating like the ego bubble on the top surface.
The immense pressure tries to physically force one up towards the surface, and one would find it an extreme effort to literally walk, one stride after another !!

Therefore, we must try and walk on the lowest part of this ocean and we know it requires a lot of effort and perseverance.
Does the ego bubble on the top see the bottom of the sea-bed with ease ?
Or is the one at the bottom able to see how far up it is and the range and expanse of the difference ?


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 21, 2013)

*ਜਬ ਹਮ ਹੋਤੇ ਤਬ ਤੂ ਨਾਹੀ ਅਬ ਤੂਹੀ ਮੈ ਨਾਹੀ ॥
 जब हम होते तब तू नाही अब तूही मै नाही ॥
 Jab ham hoṯe ṯab ṯū nāhī ab ṯūhī mai nāhī.

 When I am in my ego, then You are not with me. Now that You are with me, there is no egotism within me.

*Link to full shabad here:
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=0&r=0&t=1&p=0&k=1&fb=0&Param=657


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Karam Karat Hovai Nihkaram,
 Tis Baisno Kaa Nirmal Dharam’

 Translation: Performing Good Deeds, Not Seeking Rewards In Return ,Spotlessly Pure Is The Religion Of Such A Vaishnaav

 Sri Guru Granth Sahib


*Link to full Ashtapadee here:
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=274&g=1&h=0&r=0&t=1&p=0&fb=0&k=1


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 25, 2013)

ਦੂਖ ਤਿਸੈ ਪਹਿ ਆਖੀਅਹਿ ਸੂਖ ਜਿਸੈ ਹੀ ਪਾਸਿ ॥੩॥
दूख तिसै पहि आखीअहि सूख जिसै ही पासि ॥३॥
Ḏūkẖ ṯisai pėh ākẖī▫ahi sūkẖ jisai hī pās. ||3||
Tell your troubles to the One who is the Source of all comfort.~~ANG 16 Sri Guru Granth Sahib G

Full link:
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=16&g=1&h=0&r=0&t=1&p=0&fb=0&k=1


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Bande Khoj Dil Har Roj Na Phir Pareshani Mahi
 Ih Jo Duniya Sihar Mela Dastgiri Nahi
 Darog Paṛ Paṛ Khusi Hoe Bekhabar Bad Bakahi.
 Hak Sach Kjalak khalak Miane Siam Murat Nahi

  O human being, search your own heart every day, and do not wander around in confusion.
  This world is just a magic-show; no one will be holding your hand. 
  Reading and studying falsehood, people are happy; in their ignorance, they speak nonsense.
 The True Creator Lord is diffused into His creation; He is not just the dark-skinned Krishna of legends.

*Full Link  http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=1&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=0&fb=0&Param=727


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 29, 2013)

*ਨਿਵਣੁ ਸੁ ਅਖਰੁ ਖਵਣੁ ਗੁਣੁ ਜਿਹਬਾ ਮਣੀਆ ਮੰਤੁ ॥
निवणु सु अखरु खवणु गुणु जिहबा मणीआ मंतु ॥
Nivaṇ so akẖar kẖavaṇ guṇ jihbā maṇī▫ā manṯ.
Humility is the word, forgiveness is the virtue, and sweet speech is the magic mantra.

ਏ ਤ੍ਰੈ ਭੈਣੇ ਵੇਸ ਕਰਿ ਤਾਂ ਵਸਿ ਆਵੀ ਕੰਤੁ ॥੧੨੭॥
ए त्रै भैणे वेस करि तां वसि आवी कंतु ॥१२७॥
Ė ṯarai bẖaiṇe ves kar ṯāŉ vas āvī kanṯ. ||127||
Wear these three robes, O sister, and you will captivate your Husband Lord. ||127|

Ang 1384

My understanding
practice Humbleness everywhere ,don't let mind speak out of the EGO ,
dont feed your ego to make you blind
practice forgiveness ,let go of the things in your heart ,don't keep holding them
and speak which is only Kind making sure the words don't disturb the peace of others or hurt anyone ,avoid using bitter words
practice and imply such things in your life and it will make you closer to seek the TRUTH

Bhul Chuk Khima G
Pardon my unintentional mistakes in the understanding

*Link here http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1384&g=1&h=0&r=0&t=1&p=0&k=1&fb=0


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Apr 4, 2013)

This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Gujri on Pannaa 524 :

*ਪਉੜੀ ॥
 ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਦਾਤਾਰੁ ਮਨੋਰਥ ਪੂਰਿਆ ॥ 
ਇਛ ਪੁੰਨੀ ਮਨਿ ਆਸ ਗਏ ਵਿਸੂਰਿਆ ॥ 
ਪਾਇਆ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਭਾਲਦਾ ॥ 
ਜੋਤਿ ਮਿਲੀ ਸੰਗਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਘਾਲਦਾ ॥ 
ਸੂਖ ਸਹਜ ਆਨੰਦ ਵੁਠੇ ਤਿਤੁ ਘਰਿ ॥ 
ਆਵਣ ਜਾਣ ਰਹੇ ਜਨਮੁ ਨ ਤਹਾ ਮਰਿ ॥
 ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਇਕੁ ਇਕੁ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਾਇਆ ॥
 ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਚਿ ਸਮਾਇਆ ॥੨੧॥੧॥੨॥ ਸੁਧੁ {ਪੰਨਾ 524}*

Pauree:

Meditating, meditating in remembrance of the Great Giver, one's heart's desires are fulfilled.
The hopes and desires of the mind are realized, and sorrows are forgotten.
The treasure of the Naam, the Name of the Lord, is obtained; I have searched for it for so long.
My light is merged into the Light, and my labors are over.
I abide in that house of peace, poise and bliss.
My comings and goings have ended - there is no birth or death there.
The Master and the servant have become one, with no sense of separation.
By Guru's Grace, Nanak is absorbed in the True Lord. ||21||1||2||Sudh||

Link here http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=0&r=0&t=1&p=0&k=1&fb=0&Param=524


----------



## arshdeep88 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Pehlan Maran Kabul Jivan Ki Chhad Aas
 Hohu Sabhna Ki Reinka To Aao Hamaare Paas     

 “First accept death and discard the hope of life. And become the dust  of the feet of all, then only you come to me,” says Nanak the  Fifth.~~Guru Arjan Dev Ji,Ang 1102

*link here http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=0&r=0&t=1&p=0&k=1&fb=0&Param=1102


----------



## arshdeep88 (May 31, 2013)

ਨਾਨਕ ਪਰਖੇ ਆਪ ਕਉ ਤਾ ਪਾਰਖੁ ਜਾਣੁ ॥
Nānak parkẖe āp ka▫o ṯā pārakẖ jāṇ.  
O Nanak, if someone judges himself, only then is he known as a real judge.  
xxx
ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਦੂਜਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਪੜਚੋਲ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਥਾਂ) ਜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਖੇ, ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ (ਅਸਲ) ਪਾਰਖੂ ਸਮਝੋ।

ਰੋਗੁ ਦਾਰੂ ਦੋਵੈ ਬੁਝੈ ਤਾ ਵੈਦੁ ਸੁਜਾਣੁ ॥
Rog ḏārū ḏovai bujẖai ṯā vaiḏ sujāṇ.  
If someone understands both the disease and the medicine, only then is he a wise physician.  
ਸੁਜਾਣੁ = ਸਿਆਣਾ।
(ਦੂਜਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਵਿਕਾਰ-ਰੂਪ ਰੋਗ ਲੱਭਣ ਦੇ ਥਾਂ) ਜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਆਪਣਾ (ਆਤਮਕ) ਰੋਗ ਤੇ ਰੋਗ ਦਾ ਇਲਾਜ ਦੋਵੇਂ ਸਮਝ ਲਏ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਆਣਾ ਹਕੀਮ ਜਾਣ ਲਵੋ।

ਵਾਟ ਨ ਕਰਈ ਮਾਮਲਾ ਜਾਣੈ ਮਿਹਮਾਣੁ ॥
vāt na kar▫ī māmlā jāṇai mihmāṇ.  
Do not involve yourself in idle business on the way; remember that you are only a guest here.  
ਵਾਟ = ਰਾਹ ਵਿਚ। ਮਾਮਲਾ = ਝੰਬੇਲਾ, ਝੇੜਾ।
(ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹਾ 'ਸੁਜਾਣ ਵੈਦ') (ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ) ਰਾਹ ਵਿਚ (ਹੋਰਨਾਂ ਨਾਲ) ਝੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਬੈਠਦਾ, ਉਹ (ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ) ਮੁਸਾਫ਼ਿਰ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ।

ਮੂਲੁ ਜਾਣਿ ਗਲਾ ਕਰੇ ਹਾਣਿ ਲਾਏ ਹਾਣੁ ॥
Mūl jāṇ galā kare hāṇ lā▫e hāṇ.  
Speak with those who know the Primal Lord, and renounce your evil ways.  
ਮੂਲੁ = ਅਸਲਾ। ਹਾਣੁ = ਉਮਰ, ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦਾ ਸਮਾ। ਹਾਣਿ = ਹਾਣੀ, ਹਮ-ਉਮਰ, ਆਪਣੇ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਵਾਲੇ, ਸਤ-ਸੰਗੀ
(ਆਪਣੇ) ਅਸਲੇ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨਾਲ ਡੂੰਘੀ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾ ਕੇ, ਜੋ ਭੀ ਗੱਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਆਪਣਾ ਸਮਾ ਸਤ-ਸੰਗੀਆਂ ਨਾਲ (ਮਿਲ ਕੇ) ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ


Link Here at http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=1&fba=0&Param=148


----------



## arshdeep88 (Jun 3, 2013)

kabeer maeraa mujh mehi kish nehee jo kish hai so thaeraa |
Kabeer, nothing is mine within myself. Whatever there is, is Yours, O Lord.

thaeraa thujh ko soupathae kiaa laagai maeraa |203|
If I surrender to You what is already Yours, what does it cost me? ||203||

mai naahee prabh sabh kish thaeraa |
I am nothing, God; everything is Yours.

eeghai niragun ooghai saragun kael karath bich suaamee maeraa |1| rehaao |
In this world, You are the absolute, formless Lord; in the world hereafter, You are the related Lord of form. You play it both ways, O my Lord and Master. ||1||Pause||

thoon jeevan thoon praan adhaaraa |
You are my Life, the very Support of my breath of life.

thujh hee paekh paekh man saadhaaraa |1|
Gazing upon You, beholding You, my mind is soothed and comforted. ||1||

thoon saajan thoon preetham maeraa |
You are my Friend, You are my Beloved.

chithehi n bisarehi kaahoo baeraa |1| rehaao |
I shall never forget You. ||1||Pause||

ho kish naahee sabh kish thaeraa |
I am nothing; everything is Yours.

outh poth naanak sang basaeraa |4|5|11|
Through and through, You abide with Nanak. ||4||5||11||




Link Here at http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=1&fb=0&Param=1375

Shabad Here
Gurbani | MERA MUJH MEIN KICHH NAHEEN | Read Bhagat Kabir's Shabad along with Bhai Gopal Singh Ji - YouTube


----------



## arshdeep88 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sukh Dukh Jih Parasai Nahi 
Lobhu Muho Abhimaan 
Kahoo Nanak Sun Rae Mannaa
So Moorath Bhagwaan
Ustat Nindya Nahii Jihii
Kanchan Loh Saaman
Haarakh Sog Jaa Kai Nehii
Bairii Meet Samaan

One Who Is Not Touched By The Pleasure Or Pain,Greed,Emotional Attachment And Pride 
Says Nanak ,Listen Mind :He Is The Very Image Of God 
One Who Is Beyond Praise And Slander,Who Looks Upon Gold And Iron Alike
Says Nanak ,Listen Mind:Such A Person Is Liberated
One Who Is Not Affected By Pleasure Or Pain,Sees Friend And Enemy Alike
Says Nanak ,Listen Mind,Such A Person Is Liberated

Guru Granth Sahib ,Ang 1427


----------



## chazSingh (Aug 5, 2013)

arshdeep88 said:


> Sukh Dukh Jih Parasai Nahi
> Lobhu Muho Abhimaan
> Kahoo Nanak Sun Rae Mannaa
> So Moorath Bhagwaan
> ...




So much divine wisdom here...

i truely believe we can implement these jewels in our lives, we have so many god given opportunities in all the petty arguments that occur in family life, with friends etc....all these dramas in life are an opportunity for us to go beyond the drama and see everything from a different viewpoint...to forgive, to return love in the face of slander, to see no difference in the ego created value of material things. ..to become liberated from these chains...

Amazing shabad


----------



## arshdeep88 (Aug 18, 2013)

Fareeda Kale Mede Kapde kalaa Maida Ves
Gunhee Bhareya Mai Firaa Lok Kehin Dharves
Ab Mai Kaun Oupao Karho
Jih Bidh Mann Ko Sansaa Chokkai
Bho Nidh Paar Paro|| Rehaooo
Janam Paee Kash Bhalo N Keeno 
Thaa Thae Adhik Ddaro
Man Har Karam Har Gun Nahii Gaeee
Yehi Jeha Soch Dharhuu
Guramath Sun Kash Giaan Na oupajiou Pas Jio Oudhar Bharo
Kahu Naanak Prabh Biradh Pashaano Thab Ho Pathith Tharo


Fareed My Clothes Are Black And My Outfit Is Black
I Wander Around Full Of Sins And Yet People Call Me Dervish-A Holy Men
Now What Efforts Should I Make?
How Can I Dispel The Anxieties Of My Mind?
How Can I Cross Over The Terrifying Ocean ?? Pause
Obtaining This Human Incarnation 
I Have Done No Good Deeds; This Makes Very Afraid
In Thought Word And Deed I Have Not Sung The Lords Praises
This Thought Worries My Mind
I listened To The Guru's Teachings, But Spiritual Wisdom Did Not Well Up Within Me; Like a Beast, I fill My Belly.
Says Nanak, O God, please confirm Your Law of Grace; for only then can I, the sinner, be saved. Ang 685,Guru Granth Sahib G


----------

